
Trump transition team picks regulation foe as telecom point man - taylorbuley
http://www.politico.com/story/2016/10/trump-transition-team-jeffrey-eisenach-229276
======
ljw1001
In related news, he picked a climate-change skeptic to head the EPA transition
team: [http://thehill.com/policy/energy-environment/297755-top-
clim...](http://thehill.com/policy/energy-environment/297755-top-climate-
skeptic-to-lead-trumps-epa-transition)

